# Full membership



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

How do I become a full member to sell a car here on the tt forum?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now a full member of the TTOC! I am after some info on selling & buying a TTRS? How do I view the "For Sale" Items here, joined back in Feb with the view to building a race car.....
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf

Or just keep posting


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Ikon 66, I only have my order ref no for the membership which I have just ordered, not received the membership no as yet, im trying to sell a cat d 2009 TTRS roadster with views of buying a TTRS coupe. Could you advise me if this is possible at this time?? Many Thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmmm, not really. There seems to be some confusion as to the status of wallsendmag who is the TTOC membership secretary. I'll pm johnh and nem and direct them to this post


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi IKon66, I have entered my membership no now, but still cant get to view/sell anything? Any ideas? Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

As I said, no as I have no control over access rights, hopefully John or nick will read this and sort out ASAP


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Many Thanks for the reply, Hopefully they will sort it out for me soon.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There you go


----------

